# Dinner Time!



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Snapped this last night, thought it turned out cute.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awww, aint they cute!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

That's cool!


----------



## wannagofishin (Jan 22, 2005)

Your right ... It is very cute!


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Look at all those babies! :grin:


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice! whats that cat in the backround?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a breeding trio of C. aeneus in that tank also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

awesome shot!  love those little babies..


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

They're so tiny! Great shot :-D


----------



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

So cute!!! Fish still have egg sacs?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Nope no egg sacs, these guys have been out of the cave for at least a week.


----------

